# Velocidad de simulación en ISIS



## sysseon (Mar 2, 2010)

Buenas, he usado ISIS más de una vez para simulaciones sencillitas con puertas lógicas, por ejemplo para hacer un simple biestable J-K, y el programa se bloquea porque intenta simular en tiempo real. No sé si es normal (porque el circuito es muy sencillo), pero en cualquier caso a mi no me importa que no trabaje exactamente en tiempo real, me da igual que vaya un poco más lento con tal de que el programa no se bloquee... Incluso a veces me dice que no puede simular en tiempo real. ¿Puedo modificar esto con alguna opción? He probado cambiando un poco las opciones "Set Simulation Options" y "Set Animation Options" pero no veo cambios.
Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Vick (Mar 5, 2010)

Los circuitos no corren en tiempo real cuando son muy complejos, y el simulador tiene que hacer muchos cálculos para resolver el circuito y hacer la simulación, pero también puede ser por algún error, si puedes sube el archivo para checarlo, y que versión de Proteus tienes.


----------

